# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Quest for the Zjed'Uhn Diamond

## ladiestorm

This challenge really caught my interest.  I had a couple of ideas immediately, and while I have chosen not to use some of them (because someone else came up with the same idea)  Most of my ideas are still intact.

The words that I have chosen to use so far (more words may follow as this map unfolds): Cave, Hidden, Gem(diamond), Temple, Gold(en), Port

I've really only just started, we shall have to see how it goes.

### Latest WIP ###




I may end up doing a write up once I've finished this map, but I'm hoping that the map will speak for itself...

----------


## tilt

Great start and them be neat mountains  :Smile:

----------


## ladiestorm

lol... meaning they look good? Or that the edges are too neat and clean?  I'm actually not sure about the one on the far right... I may go back in and change it.  And my 'golden forest' isnt' looking too golden right now... meh

----------


## Mouse

I don't think you need to worry about using the same word combinations as other people, Storm.  We're all working with the same word set, after all  :Wink: 

That's a great start  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

> lol... meaning they look good? Or that the edges are too neat and clean?  I'm actually not sure about the one on the far right... I may go back in and change it.  And my 'golden forest' isnt' looking too golden right now... meh


I meant it in a good way - however, the eastern most mountains are rather angular on the middle ones, I would think it would seem more natural if they were at a sharper angle like they came from the same southern point (underground).. then again, the nature often surprises us with how things look  :Smile:

----------


## ladiestorm

Okay, one of the things I'm specifically working on for this map, is river style and placement.  More to the point, showing 'reasonable river flow' based on terrain, and low basin areas to explain lake placement.  That's on top of fulfilling the challenge parameters!

So, to that end, here is my updated map:

### Latest WIP ###


Oh, and Tilt - normally I would agree with you.  But one of the cool things about cc3+ is random placement.  The mountains in this particular style, come in different sizes, and then each size category has several different symbols.  When you go to make a mountain range, the program randomly selects the mountains you use.  It can be difficult to go back in and change the symbols afterwards, because of the way they are made.  What happens is you will have the bottom of a mountain 'cutting off' the top of a mountain that is placed 'below' it.  Now there are a few ways to tuck those mountains back into place... but it doesn't always work, and I tend to miss a few, so I have learned that unless I absolutely *have* to, 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it'! lol

----------


## ladiestorm

Still working, I've added a bit more as far as terrain is concerned, but i'm also starting to add civilization...

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Diamond

I approve of this title.  And the map - looking cool so far!   :Very Happy:

----------


## ladiestorm

lol... I thought you might get a kick out of it, Diamond!  Of course, I thought of it after the fact.... This is actually a bare concept for a fantasy series I thought about writing a fair number of years ago... back when I was in college.  This was actually supposed to be the second book in the series.  My DhaeHir Ny'Fel series, DaeHir being the Goddess of light.  The first book was The Silver Crest, book 2 was Quest of the Zjed'Un Diamond, book three was Into the Wylderrun, book 4 The depths of Urdernacht, and book 5 was Return of the Goddess.

I had outlines, plot lines and characters developed and most of book 1 was written... I only had 4 more chapters to complete it.  A fire in the dorm destroyed it all... my book, my notes, my backups... everything.  I was so dishearted by losing it all, I admit it...  I gave up on it.  I had not even thought of the series in decades... but this challenge brought it back.  Who knows?  Maybe this map will give me incentive to dig deep into my memory and try to restart the series.

----------


## tilt

Getting even better although I have the urge to zoom in on those cities  :Wink:  

Damn about that fire... but you have an even better story in your head I'm sure .. I remember Brandon Sanderson once saying that he wrote his first 6 books fast as he hard heard that the first 6 books you write are crap  :Wink:  .... so, chalk that one down as learning and write the good one .. NaNoWriMo material perhaps?  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Coming on really fast, Storm - and looking really good  :Very Happy:

----------


## ladiestorm

Thanks Mouse  :Smile:   You have to think, I'm coming from behind, I just started this a couple of days ago, the rest of you had a week or so  :Smile: 

Speaking of which, here's some more.  Although, I'm wondering if I've scaled everything too small.  Opinions?

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

If you are worried about the apparent size of things, you might consider rendering it larger?  Its actually quite small right now at 3500 x 2626.  Mine is 3729 x 4500 (my shortest side is longer than your longest side) and at around 6 MB I could make it larger still if I wanted to.

The only limitation you might need to worry about (apart from the 9.4 MB limit on uploads), is the resolution of the fills and symbols, but I think you have some way to go yet before that becomes a problem.

I've just noticed you have a horizontal fade line at the very top of the map where the edge fade inner on that fill under the mountains has crept inwards from the map border.  You could remedy that by extending the polygon beyond the map border until it is no longer visible - but I'm probably 'teaching my granny to suck eggs', as I am sure you just haven't noticed it or you would already have sorted it out  :Wink: 

Coming on really fast, now.  (I'm going to have to get my skates on!!!)  :Very Happy:

----------


## ladiestorm

Hmmmm.... maybe I will enlarge it, so people can see the 'hidden' goodies within this map.  There are actually quite a few.  Right now, I'm trying to figure out why my diamond (uhm... _your_ diamond that I'm using) won't accept any effects.  Even though it's supposed to be hidden, I want it to stand out a bit, so people can see it.  And yes, I saw the edge fade at the top, and I plan to fix that, just haven't gotten around to it, yet.

All in all, this map is actually coming together. I really don't have much left to do.  I'm trying to make a 'less is more' type of map, where it's really just an over view, and not crowded.

----------


## Mouse

What is it that you are trying to do to it?

(if its meant to be a surprise you can PM me)

Remember that if you have loaded it properly as a symbol, not many effects will apply, except perhaps a shadow or a glow.

The diamond is also a semi-transparent symbol.  That may be causing a few problems, even if you are only trying to apply either a shadow or a glow.  I may need to make it solid in some way.

----------


## ladiestorm

that's really all I want to do to it... add a glow so it stands out just a bit more in the map... since it's one of my key words, I want to show that the word has been used  :Smile:   And I loaded it the same way I loaded the bridge Mark made me for my bandit camp map... I downloaded the symbol, then once it was in my downloads, I copy/pasted said symbol into Misc symbol folder within cc3+.  I have a misc folder within my dundjini symbol archives, and any symbols that people make for me, I add to that folder, so it's easy to find.

----------


## Mouse

I've just loaded them as proper symbols and made a symbol catalogue of them, but the sheet effects aren't working on mine either.

I'm going to ask Remy over at PF...

(may be some time)

EDIT:  Lorelei managed to make them work.  And so have I now.  I had to delete them from the map, delete them from the Symbol Manager, then save and close the map.  When I reopened it they worked fine - being affected by both glow and shadow effects.

I have, in the meantime, created a solid one that has no transparency.  I will send it to you as an alternative version.

----------


## ladiestorm

Looks like your suggestion did the trick.  Here is my latest update.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Oh wow - it looks a lot better than I thought it would  :Very Happy: 

Definitely make the map bigger - you get to see more detail then  :Wink:

----------


## foremost

I really like this so far... the "hidden details" are great. But you've copyrighted it to last year!  :Wink:

----------


## tilt

Looks really great, you've worked fast  :Smile:  Perhaps a nice frame as well?  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Oliva

Everything looks good ... except for the docks on the lower right.  They stand out strangely as rather disconnected in the water.  The could use a bit more work.

----------


## ladiestorm

@ Mouse - uhm... I did make it bigger. I changed it from 3500 to 4500.

@ Foremost - you are right... I did, didn't I?  That's because I when I first set my copywrite information, it was 2016.  I forgot to change it, and then had to put my laptop away for almost 6 months.  I bet my cave challenge map has 2016 as well... and no one cought it.  I can fix that.

@Tilt, oh, I'm not done yet... I still have plenty to do before I get to the framing.  But I am planning on doing something with the frame.

@Mark - yes, I noticed that too... I'm using dundjini symbols in an overland map.  dundjini symbols are mostly photorealistic, and cc3+ Mike Schley overland isn't.  I'm working through a solution, just haven't gotten there yet.

The work goes on... We'll see what happens next!  :Smile:

----------


## ladiestorm

A few new updates to this map.  I changed out the docks at the port to the SouthEast, I hope it looks better, because it's the closest I could come to matching the style I'm using, given what I have in my arsenal.  I started adding cities and towns earlier, I've added a couple more, and now I'm adding roads, both major and minor.  I'll add the Seeker's Route at the end, because a lot of the places an questors would have to go, would take them off the beaten path.

To Do List:
1. last towns and villages
2. finish the roads
3. Seeker's Route
4. labelling
5. Jazz up map border
6. Fix Copywrite error

### Latest WIP ###



and as always, feedback is welcome!

----------


## Greg

Looking good Ladiestorm! I think the labels will really boost this piece and let us see all of the secret little goodies tucked away in the mountainsides. I think they'll also help balance the larger open spaces (which could also be worth texturing up a bit more if you've time with the odd lone tree, small rocks or slightly different terrain).

Anywho, looking forwards to seeing what you come up with and that _jazzy_  border!  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Hey Storm  :Smile: 

Looking good.  One thing that's a bit strange is the way the river seems to be pouring into the dock on that right hand side.  Maybe move it a tad left or right so the river is emptying into the sea?

----------


## ladiestorm

I noticed that after the fact.  I will do my best, that dock isn't one piece, it's actually a lot of little pieces matched up together; but I think I can manage it  :Smile:

----------


## ladiestorm

Okay, newest update - I did manage to move that one set of docks over just enough that the river has its outlet to the sea.  I also added the rest of the towns and villages, and completed my roads.  I even added more terrain features to break up all of my blank spaces.

To Do List:
1. Labeling
2. Seeker's Route
3. Jazz up map border
4. Title and Extras (forgot this on the last to do list)

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

What about a few different land use/terrain variations - marsh, fields etc to break up the wide open spaces a bit?

I can't remember off the top of my head what there is in the way of land fills in the Schley style, but I do remember a really pretty marsh fill that I actually borrowed and used in one of the Herwin Wielink maps I made  :Wink: 

EDIT:  (ie forgot to say!) That looks better  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

Its really coming together nicely with all the little elements  :Smile:

----------


## ladiestorm

And yet another update.. I've started the labeling, but I'm not sure about the colors I'm using... so this is a test to determine whether on not I need to change the colors.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## tilt

The labels disappear a little against the dark colors..

----------


## Greg

It looking a lot more fleshed out now Ladiestorm!

The colours of the labels themselves are nice, but maybe try something like a solid white outline to boost them in those darker spots. Just play around and see what works, but I reckon a solid outline will help better than just a glow.  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

What lovely colours they are  :Smile: 

Not sure how to make them show up a bit more.  Maybe a stronger, but relatively short range dark glow?  The problem lies in the fact that the letters themselves are textured.  If there is a way to take that texture off as well as strengthening a dark glow around them, they might work a lot better with just a modest increase in the glow.  But that is only a guess  :Smile: 

You could always go for the most noticeable white with black glow, but I understand that a lot of people find that a bit old hat.  I still use it quite a lot, since whether its popular or not its still the most visible.  Variations on that theme are creamish text with a dark or rich earthy coloured glow etc.

----------


## ladiestorm

Here's the latest update.  The labeling continues, I have about 2/3 of the labeling done.  I played around with the effects a bit to keep with the colors (sort of), but make them a bit easier to read.  One thing I did was enlarge them a bit, especially on the Mountain ranges.

I'm trying a transparency technique on the labeling for the rivers, so that it doesn't get too busy.  Right now, my dilemma is _how much_ to label.  I'm treating this as if it were a map to a book or story.  The Seeker's route that I'm planning to map, *won't hit everywhere* on my map.  Some of the places on my map aren't needed for this particular quest (story) but if the story were to continue, they would take part in the following quests(stories)  So I decided to 'think ahead' and include them.  

So the question here... is do I label everything?  Or just what is needed for this particular quest? I'm leaning toward the latter, which means some of these labels may disappear.  Any opinions?

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ladiestorm

Newest Update:

Well, the completion of this map is in sight.  I decided that I was only going to label the places that are relevant to this particular quest, so there has been a lot of undoing and redoing of text labels.  I've added the Seeker's Route, and finished the roads.  I've also possibly finished the labeling, depending on whether I can find a good scroll to work with.  I've even jazzed up the border a bit, though it's not complete.

To Do List:
1. finish map border
2. finish any labeling
3. finishing touches

### Latest WIP ###


and as always, feel free to comment, critique, or run away as you see fit!

----------


## Straf

It's looking great ladiestorm although some of the labels are a bit odd on my eyes - the pink/burgundy ones. I do like your ocean texture. Did you make it?

----------


## ladiestorm

I'm using those colors to tie the frame in.  In regards to the ocean, no I didn't make it, I'm not that talented!  It's the standard ocean bitmap fill that comes with the Mike Schley style for cc3+.  I just manipulated it a bit to get the texture I like, which is nothing more than uneven scaling.

----------


## Straf

I think making textures is just hitting random buttons to see what happens then saving anything that looks OK  :Wink:  That's all I do anyway  :Very Happy:

----------


## ladiestorm

I don't know if I can do that in cc3+

----------


## Mouse

It all looks pretty excellent  :Very Happy: 

Not sure I'm keen on the font being bevelled, but that's just my personal taste playing me up again.

Just noticed something else - do you mean copyright without the 'w'?

----------


## ladiestorm

lol... probably... apparently I didnt fix it like I thought.

----------


## ladiestorm

I haven't been able to get much done, but here is a progress report.  It was slow going, but I finally figured out how to make a 'table' to put my map on and how to set my parchment 'on top' of my map.  Now the poly that I have for my parchment is JUST a placeholder.  I wanted to make sure I had a good shape for it.  I decided against a scroll, what I have instead is possibly a torn out journal page, that is ragged and worn.  

To Do List:
Finishing touches
Journal entry

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mark Oliva

> I finally figured out how to make a 'table' to put my map on and how to set my parchment 'on top' of my map.  Now the poly that I have for my parchment is JUST a placeholder.  I wanted to make sure I had a good shape for it.  I decided against a scroll, what I have instead is possibly a torn out journal page, that is ragged and worn.


Greetings!

If you haven't found a good parchment fill yet, I'd suggest:

Parchment001_HI.PNG

... in the Dundjinni Archives at:

(Data Folders)\ProFantasy\CC3Plus\Bitmaps\Tiles\DA Fantasy\Battlemaps

If I recall correctly, you don't have Character Artist 3 for CC3+.  However, if I'm wrong, you'll find that there is a good selection of parchment fills at:

(Data Folders)\ProFantasy\CC3Plus\Bitmaps\Backgrounds\Pa  rchments

Servus,

----------


## ladiestorm

Mark, I've checked and rechecked, I don't have DA Fantasy in my Bitmaps/ Tiles.  Did I miss something somewhere?  And where do I get it now?
And I don't have CA3 yet.

----------


## Mark Oliva

I've handled this by private E-Mail.

----------


## ladiestorm

got it, thanks Mark  :Smile:

----------


## ladiestorm

Well, here is my latest update.  I've started the journal page, which details the quest the seeker is taking.  The journal entries are actually the map key, as each place that is described corresponds with a number on the map.  Just to make sure I am following the challenge parameters, I rechecked the word list.  In the process of making this map, I have utilized the following words: Dragon, Cave, Road, Hidden, Gem (diamond), Alone (my seeker), Temple, Port, Peacock, Gold(en), and Eye.  By the time this is done, I will probably also use Midnight, and Dark.

### Latest WIP ###


To Do List:
Finish Journal page
Compass Rose and scale (space permitting)

For me, the end is in sight!

----------


## Mouse

I see the journal page is coming on nicely  :Smile:

----------


## ladiestorm

I am almost done.  Unfortunately, I've hit a small snag.  I added my compass rose, and my title... but neither one are accepting the effects I'm adding to my sheets.  So I have to head over to the pf website, and post to figure out what's going on.  But here is my latest update:

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mark Oliva

This all looks good ... except for the parchment.

Turning the parchment an angle was an improvement, but your fill pattern doesn't turn with it, leaving the folds in the paper looking _mighty strange_, strange enough in my opinion to make the whole thing look a bit cockeyed and silly, which shouldn't happen to a map of this quality.  I would suggest that you do one of these:

1)  Use a different fill without a fold.

2)  Instead of a filled shape, use a symbol of a piece of parchment with folds and turn it.

3)  Make a modified copy of the PNG that you used for the fill and turn the PNG to match the angle of the parchment atop the map.  (I'm assuming that your PNG has the folds upon it graphically rather than being a poorly-made fill that doesn't tile properly.)

All of these suggestions assume that CC3+ can't turn the fill itself.  However, I don't know whether CC3+ can turn fills.  If it can, that's the easiest solution of all, the one that we always use with FM8.

Nix für Ungut!

----------


## Mouse

No, the fill is not a seamless texture.  Was never meant to be seamless - having been made as a background piece for a full size GIMP map in the first place  :Wink: 

It is, however, large enough, even at half the original size, to fill the entire polygon on the map in one piece without pixelating, which is what I attempted to describe above... or maybe that was a description I gave over at Profantasy Forum?

Storm - if you decide to go ahead and still use the parchment, please use the 4000 x 2500 version I sent to you - the landscape piece, and set the fill scale to either x=4000, y=2500, or if that is simply too large, x=2000, y=1250.  Either way, it needs to be large enough for the parchment to fill the polygon on your map all in one piece, since those lines are not folds  :Smile: 

If you decide to use something else instead please do. I won't be offended.  I was merely offering a possible solution  :Wink:

----------


## ladiestorm

Oh, crimeny!  I didn't catch the fact that the fill didn't turn with the new angle!  I did manage to remove the 'folds', and unfortunately my week just went crazy busy and this is the last update I will be able to do before the challenge ends.  So everything else is going to have to be lesson learned and will be implemented into the next map.  Because this map, for good or for ill, is complete.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

It looks better than the one before it.

Good luck, Storm  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Oliva

> this map, for good or for ill, is complete.


Yes, it's done, and  with the last fix, I would say it's done well.  Next project:  Onward and upward!

----------


## ladiestorm

thanks guys  :Smile:

----------


## Straf

Nice work ladiestorm!

----------


## NoneTheWiser

Nicely done!

----------

